#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Hotels and Guesthouses >  >  Vientiane Guest House, it's cheap

## dirtydog

The Saylomyen guesthouse is on the Saylom Road and is one of 2 guesthouses owned by the same guy, this one is in the area of the Morning Market and Thai Embassy so a pretty crappy area, it has rooms starting from 210baht, sounds good so far don't it, anyway enough of the good bits lets get realistic I suppose.

So me and the French guy tells the samlor at Friendship Bridge we want a guesthouse around the 300baht mark, in Vientiane that includes most of them, so off we go and end up parking outside this hotel, now I know this hotel is like 700baht per night, so we sit in the back of the samlor, he gets out and starts pointing and saying "Good hotel", I then explain to him again that we want 300baht not 700baht, he then says "Maybe can get for 600baht", I wonder how retarded this guy can really be, he then explains to us that guesthouses for 300baht don't have televisions, we then explained to him that we didn't come to Laos to watch tv, he seemed quite shocked by this revelation and thats how we ended up in Saylomyen Guesthouse with him asking for extra money as he had stopped at an extra place, ie the foking expensive hotel we had no intention of staying at, jees, foking fokwitts.

So onto this guesthouse, it seems to have a nice section and a slum section, sadly they only had 2 rooms left in the slum section, lets have a look at the nice bit.



I suppose the slum section would be quite quaint if Asians weren't so bloody noisy.



So what do you get for 210baht per night? Not a lot, it had a towel, bar of soap and a bottle of water that tasted like God knows what.



The blanket, hmmm, my dogs blankets are kept cleaner and thats saying something  :Sad: 



The room came with its own _shower_, his words not mine, quite impressive the way the sink drained onto your feet, real class.



The slum area did have an outside seating area, doubt anybody used it though.



Then I got to see my shared toilet  :Sad:  I am way too old to be squatting over a foking hole in the ground to have a shite  :Sad: 



Could it get worse? Suprisingly yes, there were 2 Americans there looking real miserable, maybe one had had an accident with the squatter or something I thought, turns out their laptop had been nicked, not sure if it happened at that hotel or not, anyway an hour later and the local Lao drug dealer is in the foyer and I see the cnut going thru my bag, turns out he thought it was someone elses bag, yeah, like fok it was, foking thieving cnut, I would avoid this place at all costs if I was you, seems the manager lets the local drug dealer have full run of the place and is free to nick whatever the fok he wants, I mean people don't mistake my bag for other peoples, its so foking old it wont be long before it is back in fashion again.

----------


## blackgang

OK Dog, nice shower,, but where is the water heater? I never stay no where what aint got a water heater in the shower..
Damn we used to stay in a Hotel that was fairly nice, had a nice dining room and was only about a block from the Thai Visa place, I don't think it was an Embassy but is where you got your visa, I never went in, just gave some dude there my papers and a 1000 baht and he would bring my stuff to my room the next morning.
Only about 300 for a room if I member right.
But that has been some time ago too.

----------


## Thetyim

Why can't I see the pictures  :Sad:

----------


## Propagator

> Why can't I see the pictures


Take the dark glasses off  :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim

Nope I still can't see them

----------


## MeMock

You ask to stay in a cheap hotel then complain that for 210 baht it is a dive?

Perhaps I could quote you DD "jees, foking fokwitts"

----------


## dirtydog

Look at it logically though memock, 210baht is say 2 days wages for the average Lao person, lets say $200 is 2 days wages for the average Aussie, what sort of guesthouse would I get in Australia for that money?

----------


## boatboy

> Look at it logically though memock, 210baht is say 2 days wages for the average Lao person, lets say $200 is 2 days wages for the average Aussie, what sort of guesthouse would I get in Australia for that money?


And there you have it, thieving Mother f-ckers

Thanks for the posts DD, finalising a trip now with a side to either Vientiane, Pnom Penh, Hanoi , Manila or Ho Chi Minh city.

Vientiane is out, and after looking at the others, I feel myself weakening for the very layed back and cheap Langkawi again

----------


## pluto

> only about a block from the Thai Visa place, I don't think it was an Embassy but is where you got your visa, I never went in, just gave some dude there my papers and a 1000 baht and he would bring my stuff to my room the next morning.


 I believe they are called "consulates".

----------


## Laolady

I think the bathroom doesn't look nice

----------

